# BABY ITEMS JUST KNNITED AND AN ARAN COAT



## sandraknitting (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi this is the first time I have show anything I have knitted
hope you like. My friends has just had a baby girl but knitted boys just in case before she had her. And the Aran coat I knitted for myself. I love to see everybodys knitting they have done.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I love the color of the baby girl's outfit.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

They look beautiful !!! Your work is fabulous and the aran coat is just wonderful ! congrats


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work x


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful work...nice choice of colors and patterns. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

sandraknitting said:


> Hi this is the first time I have show anything I have knitted
> hope you like. My friends has just had a baby girl but knitted boys just in case before she had her. And the Aran coat I knitted for myself. I love to see everybodys knitting they have done.


Good Morning....your work is just beautiful...I especially like the baby boy's outfit...as idential grand boys are due to arrive near July.....would you share the v neck pattern and yarn that you used....smiles, Anita


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovely work, and baby can wear both outfits, lovely colours, and the coat is also lovely.


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

Such lovely knitting with such complicated patterns. You must enjoy knitting so much and have endless patience


----------



## sandraknitting (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi I am work a the moment but will send information to you tomorrow if that is ok.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Your work is lovely - especially the pink outfit. Do you have the pattern or a link to the pattern for the pink set?


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Your work is very good, please show more of you accomplishments


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful work. It is a professional job. Well done!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful work. I love them all. Little girl is going to be Beautiful in them. Would love to see a picture of her in it.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

All 3 projects are beautiful! I'd love to have the girl pattern information please and thanks
BJ


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They are all amazing,you should be proud!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

lovely work.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful oufits, love the Aran coat.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

All the outfits are beautiful, love the baby girl set


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

All of your work is very lovely. I really like pink outfit.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I abolutely love that little girl's set. Everything is beautifully done.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Care to share the source of the patterns?


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

love your work! The aran coat is lovely!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the baby girls outfit and the others as well!


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work and well done,


----------



## sandraknitting (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Anita
Thank you for your comments the patternis by King Cole No3318 not sure if you will be able to get and the wool was
Sirdar snuggly Crofter baby fair isle effect DK. Hope this helps. If not send me PM and I will purhase you one and send it to you.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

you do lovely work,well done


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,your work is fabulous and the wee pink outfit is soooo pretty.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous,i love the little pink set your choice of colours are perfect,i love the patterns that you have used.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Each item is lovely. You do nice work.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

these are wonderful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh you have knitted lovely and practical garments.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful work!! Love the sweet pink outfit. Can you share the pattern information? Thanks for posting your photos!!


----------



## Nannie Bea (Jan 28, 2012)

your work is amazing, I love the pink one, my nice is having a girl in july. could you share the pattern please


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes I think the outfits are awesome and would love it if you could post the pattern or link


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, especially the little girl's outfit  Looking forward to your posting of the instructions.

SandraPurl


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful work. What a wonderful friend you are. They are all beautiful.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

They are all lovely, the little girl outfit is extra special.


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

All are great...especially like the "onesie", so cute!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Your work is lovely. The dress is so cute.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

OH its so pretty - nice work.


----------



## Janknitgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Your work is wonderful! I love the sense of accomplishment when finished, you should be very proud of yours!


----------



## gwr24 (Feb 20, 2011)

Please share the source of your boy pattern. Thanks.


----------



## gwr24 (Feb 20, 2011)

Please share the source of your boy pattern.Also the yarn used. Its so cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Everything is beautiful as well as your knitting. Keep posting would love to see more of your work. :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Your work is awesome. Would like the boy's patterns. That is so cute. Thank you so much.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful . I really like the sweater.


----------



## sandraknitting (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi The boy pattern is King cole 3318 hope this helps


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!! Beautiful work!!! The little outfits are adorable...and I am glad you made a coat for YOU!!! Very lovely!!! GG


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

love the little pink dress


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thank you for sharing. The dress is just so pretty and so sweet!


----------



## Pussyfoot (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the cardigan........looks so warm


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Like them all..but my favorite is the baby's dress!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## flknitter (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow - these are amazing! Beautiful patterns and yarn and outstanding workmanship!


----------



## Mama (Sep 6, 2011)

How beatiful are they - well done!

Mama


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Truly gorgeous knitting. I love the picot edging on the little girl's bonnet. ALL of your work is beautiful! Please show us more!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Could you post where the girls pattern was purchased or found. Thanks.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Very, very, nice :thumbup:


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

All lovely...really like the little variegated grey set!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful, love the girls outfit


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beuatiful work would love pattern or source for the dress set. Thank You MaryMac


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

sandraknitting said:


> Hi this is the first time I have show anything I have knitted
> hope you like. My friends has just had a baby girl but knitted boys just in case before she had her. And the Aran coat I knitted for myself. I love to see everybodys knitting they have done.


Beautiful.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!!!! The little girls outfit is adorable!!! Won't she look sweet? The boys outfit is cute too. I love your Aran jacket. It will go with so many things. It will be a go to piece for sure!!!! Very nice!!!! ;0)


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

Could your provide the patterns for the baby girl and boy outfits?
Beautiful work.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Everything is lovely. I would love to have the link to the pattern for your aran coat if it is available. What a great addition to any wardrobe!


----------



## Reknitter (Feb 5, 2012)

All of your projects are beautiful, very nice work and the colors are great.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful... love the little girls dress. would you mind sharing the pattern number?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautifully done! On behalf of the new addition, Thank you very much!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

sandraknitting said:


> Hi this is the first time I have show anything I have knitted
> hope you like. My friends has just had a baby girl but knitted boys just in case before she had her. And the Aran coat I knitted for myself. I love to see everybodys knitting they have done.


I love the dress. Does it come in an 8 or 10? If so, what pattern did you use? I was looking at that yarn at me LYS and love the way it looks Fair Isle.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

all of them are wonderful!


----------



## Reknitter (Feb 5, 2012)

I love your avatar, where did you find it, I laughed so hard when I saw it.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

All your work is lovely. Thanks for sharing and look forward to seeing more of your work. The baby outfits are precious.


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

We have a new baby girl and I would love to make this precious dress. Can you forward the pattern or its source?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh your work is great.
Love that baby girl set.
And the boy set is so different,
Thanks for sharing.
Linda


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Your work is excellent, well done.


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Wow. They are all impressive. Great work. Love them all.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent. You have done a great job. Could you share the patterns with us. I love the little dress and 2 piece outfit for the little boy. I have a new grandson coming this month and a 2 ear old GD. Would lvoe to have the patterns if you can share. :thumbup:


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the patterns, especially the little dress.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

your work is VERY lovely!! Great work and wonderful patterns.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful work. I would love the pattern that was used for the little baby girl dress, hat and booties. If you could let us know where to get it I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you.

Rachelle


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely work . keep posting


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Both those baby patterns are wonderful. are the patterns available? Nice work the sweater looks nice and warm and comfy.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

All very well done, but I like the coat especially. Can I ask what size that is and how much yarn that took? I'm thinking of designing my own.
Jan


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

your friend will love the little outfit it is beautiful the boys set is really nice I am looking for a pattern similar to this for a christening outfit . gone are the days when I could knit an aran coat, well done


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

such nice work! hope to see some more! x


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I love the baby outfits.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I love the baby boy's outfit.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Fantastic little dress and the boy's outfit is great too.


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Just amazing, your work, patterns, colors. Everything. Would you share the patterns? My email
[email protected]


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to have a baby just sose I can make these beautiful things everyone has posted. I am only 63 so won't be a problem, huh? Lets see; get a housekeeper, a governess, a cook, a , oh well, nevermind


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful ... Especially the dress set ... Is it done in baby Jaquard? Can you share the pattern? I was wondering if it goes up to a 4 yr old. I LOVE the Jaquard line of yarns ... So interesting to see what pattern they will make


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice work on both! nice knitting.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

absolutely wonderful!! i love them all! you do very good work,!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Everything is beautiful.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love the little girl's outfit, of course they are all beautiful!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Very very nice,


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Soo nice! Love the girly pink outfit! The boy's romper is darling also. Save it for another baby. They do seem to come along quickly! really like your coat!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful work..Thank you for sharing...


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

sandraknitting said:


> Hi this is the first time I have show anything I have knitted
> hope you like. My friends has just had a baby girl but knitted boys just in case before she had her. And the Aran coat I knitted for myself. I love to see everybodys knitting they have done.


How sweet on the kids clothes and great looking coat for yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful work! Baby will look amazing! I would also like to know where you got the pattern for the girl's outfit? Many Thanks!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. Everyone is so nicely done. I would love to know the source of all the patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous work. The baby will be the star of the show wearing these outfits.


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

oh, so gorgeous!! Those patterns would be nice to have. Great work.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sandra-It's all beautiful. I especially love the baby outfits. Can't wait to get the pattern info, if you'll share. Job well done!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I love your work. Boys are always hard to find something cute, but youdid. Could also be for a girl. I also love the girl's outfit! Good job!!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

If you can share the pattern please send me a private messasge. Thanks so much.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful knitting, great job.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

The pink outfit is so cute. Do you mind sharing the pattern?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

train said:


> I'm going to have a baby just sose I can make these beautiful things everyone has posted. I am only 63 so won't be a problem, huh? Lets see; get a housekeeper, a governess, a cook, a , oh well, nevermind


Hey, God is still able to work miracles - Sarah.


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Your work is so lovely love the colours that you chose.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Is sirdar the only company that makes a fair isle effect yarn. I don't think there is a company here in the states, that makes it. I guess the best way is to order on-line.


----------



## craftypaws (Mar 7, 2012)

these are fantsastic projects i love the baby outfits x


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

rjhandmade said:


> Is sirdar the only company that makes a fair isle effect yarn. I don't think there is a company here in the states, that makes it. I guess the best way is to order on-line.


Isn't it Berroco who makes the jacquard yarn?


----------



## fcyr (Mar 7, 2012)

beautiful work. Love the pink dress and hat


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bernat makes baby jacquard and jr jacquard which are brighter colours but I think they've discontinued the Jr. The baby one knits up beautifully... I think it's my favourite yarn ever... Even plain sticking stick looks pretty in this yarn


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Joann's and Michael's sell the Bernat Jacquards


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

They are all just beautiful. That coat must have taken quite a lot of time, but it turned out so well that it must be worth all the time you spent. The pink outfit is precious.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> Bernat makes baby jacquard and jr jacquard which are brighter colours but I think they've discontinued the Jr. The baby one knits up beautifully... I think it's my favourite yarn ever... Even plain sticking stick looks pretty in this yarn
> 
> Thanks. I knew it was either of the two.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Love your beautiful creations. So neatly done


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

Perfect knitting!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Just looked at the Bernat Jacquards on line and they look great, thanks so much.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I think they are cheaper in the stores and if you have the coupons it's even cheaper .... Nothing better than 40% off


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful work! I love the baby clothes. You are a wonderful knitter..... Well done!
Starfire


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

All your work is beautifully done...
Please show more...


----------



## lobsterlady948867 (Mar 14, 2011)

Enjoy looking at everyones Beautiiful work. I also enjoy loooking at everyones handicrafts. God sure has given many differnt talents.


----------



## carmen fortugmo (May 4, 2011)

Hi; The baby girls dress is precious. Could you share the pattern? I have 13 grandchildren and I am now in the process of making them sweaters, blankets etc. for their children, yet to come. Would love to ad that beautiful dress. Thank you. Carmen


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh so pretty, I recognise the pink yarn, I like that too. Both outfits are just gorgeous and the aran just lovely.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

Very Beautiful! Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice! I like the little girl dress!!!1


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

You knit beautifully! And you're all set with a gift for the next friend (or family) that has a boy. I've never done anything so complicated, but suddenly I want to learn.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is outstanding i just adore the 2 baby outfits!


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

Very nice, love the colors also


----------



## Chrisadeline (Feb 21, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Your work is amazing. Thanks for showing. Edith M


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Love the choice of yarn. If I keep knitting, maybe I will do as well. Keep up the wonderful work. Julie


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are all beautiful, I love the baby dress. Great work.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I too would like the baby patterns. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Am an expecting grandma so of course flipped to see your gorgeous outfits. So original and stunning. Would love to have the girls pattern. Its just adorable! What lovely work you do.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

LOVE the pink dress. Very sweet!!!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Wonderful work -- great colors and I think *I* need that Aran coat.  Lovely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It's always best to be prepared, and you certainly where. The outfits are just wonderful. I like that the little pink set has short sleeves and lots of detail in the body. Your coat is outstanding. I love cables. That is so classic and will serve you well forever!!! What lovely work.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

sandraknitting said:


> Hi this is the first time I have show anything I have knitted
> hope you like. My friends has just had a baby girl but knitted boys just in case before she had her. And the Aran coat I knitted for myself. I love to see everybodys knitting they have done.


I am so happy to see such beautiful knitted clothes for babies and children coming back in to fashion.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Really nice knitting. Love the Aran Sweater. It used to be my favourite knitting.


----------



## 123tweety59 (Mar 5, 2012)

YOUR WORK IS VERY NICE CAN YOU GIVE ME THE LIK FOR THE PATTENS PLEASE I WOULD LOVE TO MAKE THEM FOR MY GRANCHID.THANK I CAN GIVE YOU MY EMAY ADDRES. :lol:


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Love your work. The Aran coat is beautiful.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful. Found the "boy" pattern on King Cole website but cannot find the girl pattern anywhere. Could you give us more information about the source, please?


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

beautiful work. They will just love it.


----------



## sandraknitting (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Glad you found boy pattern Girl pattern was downloaded and have tried find again my self I still have on my computer but not sure how to send to you if you know would be glad of advice.
regards Sandra


----------



## sandraknitting (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi think I might have worked it out hope this is it,
regards sandra


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

sandraknitting said:


> Hi think I might have worked it out hope this is it,
> regards sandra


The download worked, thank you. I like yours much better than the pic. shown here. Great work!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I like yours better too ... All the lace on the pic is a bit too much ... Do you know what size it is? 
Where is the boy pattern's link?
Thanks


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Sandra. I like yours better. Can't take all of this lace. Less is better.


----------



## sandraknitting (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Its above a 20" chest the boy pattern is not on link but
go to King Cole 3318 it is on there as other people have found it
Hope this helps regards Sandra


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the download. Too bad I don't know how to upsize it.


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Could you download again as I have no been able to find it. Is it in the user submitted patterns?


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful work! The little girl's outfit is too cute!


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love them all, please give the link for the coat.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Ihave some of my work that I would like to share but I need help with how to send a pictures and who do I send/email to.

Thank you in advance

Michaela

[email protected]


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Go to the main screen and start a new thread and go from there ... I've just done it once but it wasn't too hard


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Britty43,
How do I get to main screen???????????


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Michaela - just go to the top of this page and click on 'Create New Topic'. You have to choose which section you want your topic to list under. (Press the small down arrow next to the word 'Main' and then click on 'Pictures'.) After clicking 'Pictures', you will see at the bottom of that page the word 'Browse' and when you click on that it will bring up your computer photos and you just click on the one you want to upload and then press 'open'. After typing in your message, I think you just press 'send'. Hope I've given you the correct instructions! (There are clear instructions down the bottom of that page anyway, I've just checked.) Good luck - I would love to see photos of your work.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

click on Knittig forum at the top on the left and then it takes you to another page...in a bunch of links at the top is one called Create new topic...go from there


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

The little girl dress is just beautiful. If you give your patterns, please send to me. thanks. e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

The little girl dress is just beautiful. If you give your patterns, please send to me. thanks. e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

The little girl dress is just beautiful. If you give your patterns, please send to me. thanks. e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

The little girl dress is just beautiful. If you give your patterns, please send to me. thanks. e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

sandraknitting, Iwould also like the pattern for the little girl's dress, if you share your patterns. e-mail: [email protected] thanks so much


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

b. Walker said:


> The little girl dress is just beautiful. If you give your patterns, please send to me. thanks. e-mail:[email protected].com


Looks like you really, really want this pattern b.Walker - you posted your message 4 times! Hahaha! (Must've been a slip of the finger!) Hope you get it.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning caros, 
I just wont to thank much for your time and all the instractions that came alone.
I'll go ahead and try it again

Thank you again


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

MICHAELA said:


> Good morning caros,
> I just wont to thank much for your time and all the instractions that came alone.
> I'll go ahead and try it again
> 
> Thank you again


You're welcome Michaela. I hope you manage to post your pictures. I won't say 'Good morning' to you as I am about to go to bed here, so I will say 'Goodnight' (it is 11.40pm)! Oh just before I go, I am curious to know what your first language is and where you are from originally - I always find people's origins fascinating. Hope you don't mind my asking.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Your work is beautifully done! I just love the baby girl outfit, because it's so feminine yet not too frilly...
Great job on all!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job, love the little girl dress, so cute


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Beeeeeeautiful work! I love the little girls dress (so does my daughter  I've been eyeing up a onesie to make for anyone, and you've done a wonderful job on the sweater. Great job!


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Great job!! Would you mind sharing the patterns for the baby sets?
My email is [email protected] thanks!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree the lace is a bit over the top.....is this for a preemie or a doll??


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Where di you get the patter?! I love them both!


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for the info...I have been busy knitting for identical twin boys due end of June beg of July..Dr. says they are both about 3 lbs now...I take care of their big sister (my granddaughter==32 months daily..) doesn't leave me much extra time..and I am a slow knitter..knitting Cocoons with an owl pattern in cotton (blue)..one done except for putting in French knots for the eyes...willl post when finished.....have 2 cocoons I knitted as gifts to post..different pattern...



sandraknitting said:


> Hi Anita
> Thank you for your comments the patternis by King Cole No3318 not sure if you will be able to get and the wool was
> Sirdar snuggly Crofter baby fair isle effect DK. Hope this helps. If not send me PM and I will purhase you one and send it to you.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

That is beautiful work!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

You do beautiful work


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I love the little girl's outfit. How darling. Nice work.


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

I just went thro this entire post again and can't find the pattern referral for the dress...did I just miss it or what??? Thanks...Georgeanne


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done! I love the Aran!


----------



## Knoxie (Sep 4, 2012)

I would also LOVE to get a copy of the girls patterns if possible! Well done to you, fabulous job!


----------

